# Video Update



## Hamalas (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello all!

Here is a video that Sheffield Presbyterian Church (the congregation that I'll be working with this year) just made for their supporters here in the States (specifically in South Carolina). I thought it might be of interest here as well as they discuss the growth of Reformed, Confessional, Presbyterianism in England specifically and Europe in general. Enjoy: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zkg47oa8u63yvan/SPC film final.wmv


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 1, 2014)

It cuts off at the very end but if you'd like to see the last minute or two you can always download it or share it with your Dropbox to watch the whole thing.


----------

